# Enterprise Solutions > Oracle Apps How many modules are present in apps

## JobHelper

How many modules are present in apps. Which is the main module? How can you analyze that its is only the main module.

NOTE : _[This question was asked by banarasraj_yogi]_

----------


## sudheer12d

Hi 

There are around 183 modules in 11i Oracle Applications.
financial Modules or manufacturing Modules; Service Modules, Conceptuial Modules
Tell me Which one you are looking for, will reply you.
Cheers
Sudheer

----------

